# Cut and sew with machine knitted fabric



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

I just knitted a lovely piece of fabric with my garter carriage and now I'm afraid to cut it to make an item. Are there any hard and fast rules for cutting machine knitted fabric? If I cut am I going to unravel all of it? Please help!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have done cut and sew. I know...it is hard to think of cutting into that fabric. I draw a line where desired for the pattern piece, then sew a straight seam on that line and then I go back over it with a teeny zig zag. That might be overkill, but it makes me feel better.  Then I cut outside of that line a bit. Works beautifully and as long as your fabric is not super open stitches, it will not unravel. Probably would not even then. Be brave. As my husband says...it's only yarn.  Ann


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The most important is to Sew before you cut.


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

I do this all the time. I lay the knit fabric out on my cutting table, put the pattern piece down, if there is one, then using some wite out, trace lightly around the pattern and then use my serger to cut it out. If I feel it needs a little more hold I sew across the serged edge using my sewing machine, either a straight seam or slightly tight zig zap. It's worked for me for years without a problem. I do have to watch corners, like to serge to the edge of the corner and then start a fresh seam to complete the corner rather that just serging around the corner. Hope that this will be helpful.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

No one says they do this, but as a sewist, I certainly would. 

Why wouldn't one sew that line on the knit with a 1/4" twill tape behind it? That would work well for any lines you don't want it to stretch. Elizabeth


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Ann, I will try your instructions. There is a book by Manon Salois that gives instructions for cut and sew with machine knitted fabric but the cost of the book is nearly $3,000.00. It is an antique and there is only one available at Amazon.com. There is no way I could or would afford it.


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, I will try this also.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i tried this years ago when i was taking a course and it worked out well. i got a lovely suit out of my fabric. it is worth the effort.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have used masking tape to hold the stitches.You csn rip away the tape after finishing the sewing


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Before you cut into your beautiful knitted fabric, go to your local resale or Salvation Army store, buy a couple of cheap sweaters the same gauge for just a few dollars, and practice on them! You can cut several blocks out of a large man's sweater and practice necklines, shoulder stabilization, ribbing attachments, machine embroidery on knits, etc, and not feel guilty about your special fabric. I got enough sweaters for $10 for myself and my students to practice with all season! I even recut the sleeves of one and made sweaters for my mini dachshund!!!


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

I just looked this up on Amazon. I have the book and love it -- bought it several years ago - also the video - after seeing this, I think I will have to take out some insurance on it. Wow!

http://www.amazon.com/Haute-Couture-Technique-Using-Fabric/dp/0921165390/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1411994941&sr=8-10&keywords=cut+and+sew+knitting


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow! That's crazy! Are you sure it's not a typo? 
I also have a copy I bought years ago.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

cheridachat said:


> Wow! That's crazy! Are you sure it's not a typo?
> I also have a copy I bought years ago.


Gotta be a typo..... Over $2,000 for a book!!!!??


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

I doubt it is a typo. Amazon mentions that there are 3 used copies available so I checked them out. One sells for $2,991.96, another sells for $2,995.95 and the third one sells for a whopping $5,983.92. I'm curious as to how much a new copy cost back in 1995 when it was originally published.


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for that suggestion. It makes a lot of sense and I'm sure my Doxie would love another sweater also.


----------



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

Prewash your panels and press so the stitches set. Then cut like regular fabric, making sure to straight stitch then serge or zigzag the raw edge.
I do this all the time with my clothing line.

I find a combination of cut and sew and more traditional knitwear techniques looks nicer. So cut and sew on the side seams and setting in the armhole but a more traditional collar.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You should lay the fabric down on top of paper . Baste the fabric down to the paper with long stitches by hand around the outer edge. Then do the same going across the fabric in rows around 6" apart. This will stabilize the fabric. Use a slippery thread that will be easy to remove.
Now place your pattern on top and cut it out. Leave a little extra around the edge to allow for stitches coming undone. Then you can put your pieces together, keeping the 1st paper layer attached. After you sew, you can remove the basting stitches and paper. Your finished garment will be great.


----------



## beausmum (Nov 26, 2011)

So many helpful techniques. I agree that a good blocking is essential. Thanks


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I am going to try the method demonstrated by Kamalini Trentham in an old video I have. She says to set the stitches in the knitted fabric by steaming. Then cut and sew! This technique was also demonstrated at a seminar by Florence ???? at a seminar in Montana many years ago. Darn, I cannot remember her last name. Florence's Attic comes to mind. Think she was in Idaho. After she cut a sample and attached a neckline she tugged and pulled the piece and the stitches did not run.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

beausmum said:


> I doubt it is a typo. Amazon mentions that there are 3 used copies available so I checked them out. One sells for $2,991.96, another sells for $2,995.95 and the third one sells for a whopping $5,983.92. I'm curious as to how much a new copy cost back in 1995 when it was originally published.


I think it was about $30! Someone should contact Manois and tell her she should re-issue the book since it is selling for use astronomical prices!!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

beausmum said:


> I just knitted a lovely piece of fabric with my garter carriage and now I'm afraid to cut it to make an item. Are there any hard and fast rules for cutting machine knitted fabric? If I cut am I going to unravel all of it? Please help!!


I Google "how to Cut and sew with machine knitted fabric" and got great answers that may help you.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

beausmum said:


> I doubt it is a typo. Amazon mentions that there are 3 used copies available so I checked them out. One sells for $2,991.96, another sells for $2,995.95 and the third one sells for a whopping $5,983.92. I'm curious as to how much a new copy cost back in 1995 when it was originally published.


I frequently sell used books I no longer need or want, and when listing them on resale sites, it's common to check what other people are selling theirs for, then price yours just a bit lower. However, when there are none of a particular book listed, people often list theirs for a ridiculous price, then others follow suit. The question is, does anyone really buy one at that price?

If you really want to get ahold of this book, I'd keep looking and watching ebay. You're more likely to find someone who is just downsizing and selling theirs at a fair price. You'd probably have to catch it early and hope it's a "Buy it Now" deal, as otherwise someone will just snap it up as an investment and relist it somewhere for the very over inflated price. Sad, but true.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I was lucky to find one and the video when I googled them.
Keep trying. I did not pay an unreasonable price for them.
Yes she should have it printed again. But where to find her?


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

beausmum said:


> Thanks Ann, I will try your instructions. There is a book by Manon Salois that gives instructions for cut and sew with machine knitted fabric but the cost of the book is nearly $3,000.00. It is an antique and there is only one available at Amazon.com. There is no way I could or would afford it.


That book is available for much, much less. Manon also had a video.
Basically, you knit yardage then proceed as if it was fabric.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

It's called a spool case.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

euvid said:


> I was lucky to find one and the video when I googled them.
> Keep trying. I did not pay an unreasonable price for them.
> Yes she should have it printed again. But where to find her?


Last I heard, she lives in the Ottawa, ON Canada area. She has married and I don't know her married name or if she has moved out of the area.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Double posted. My error.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is a great blog for sewing with machine knitted fabrics. http://www.craftingfashion.com/p/sewing-sweater-knits-workshop.html


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Look at the book "knit in New Direction" by Myra Wood
she really uses bright colors cuts and sews . I met her this
weekend at the Newton seminar . Carole Her book sold for
27 or 29 dollars


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

charmknits said:


> Florence's Attic comes to mind. Think she was in Idaho.


Florence's Attic is in Chubbuck, ID between Pocatello and Fort Hall, on the Old Yellowstone Hwy.


----------

